# Boudoir Rocks!



## PhotogDiva82 (Feb 19, 2008)

www.theboudoirdivas.com​
I know how popular boudoir photography has become even over just the past year. It seems that every bride asks for it now. I have really been enjoying how much my biz has grown from this fun photography and thought I would share a bit on what I do and maybe others can share as well! Lets have some fun. 

I love that boudoir gives girls confidence to feel beautiful! I love that it is a gift for "his eyes only"!
I love that all women belive that this is something they should do at some point in their lives! I love that boudoir is turning a new hip and classy leaf! I love the response that we get from clients when they see their images. I love that I get to work with a staff of all women and that we have way too much fun! 
And last but not least, I love that I get to be behind a camera so much photographing boudoir (and making lots of mulah)! 
Anywho, it seems like so many people critize boudoir so we are starting a fun post to show everyone how great it really is.

I would love it if you checked out my sites and gave me your feedback. 
www.womancaptured.com and www.theboudoirdivas.com 
Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

Please keep your advertising to the 'Marketplace' section of the forum.


----------

